# Pardo: "Yes, there is still an unknown project"



## Alarien (1. Juli 2008)

Am Wochenende wurde bekanntermaßen Diablo III endlich enthüllt.
Doch allem Anschein nach hat das Team aus Kalifornien noch ein weiteres Eisen im Feuer. Dies ist weder ein Gerücht, noch eine Insider-Information. Es ist FAKT!

Rob Pardo, seines Zeichens Vizepräsident von Blizzard Entertainment, bestättigte auf dem Event gegenüber dem Magazin Onlinewelten, dass das Studio derzeit an einem weiteren Geheimprojekt arbeite. Natürlich ließ Pardo sich keine weiteren Details entlocken, so dass jetzt wieder die Zeit des Spekulierens beginnen kann.

Was wird es wohl sein? WarCraft 4? StarCraft Online? Diablo Online? Lost Vikings? Oder doch mal was komplett neues?




Quelle: http://www.onlinewelten.com/news,id40335,b...wn_project.html


----------



## HGVermillion (1. Juli 2008)

Entweder am 3 WoW Addon, oder sie arbeiten am ersten Diablo 3 Addon, langsam gehen einem die Ideen aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalvak (1. Juli 2008)

Also ich persönlich schließe neue Online-Produkte von Seitens Blizzard aus - zu groß die Konkurrenz zu ihrem eigenen Produkt. Ich muss mich meinem Vorredner anschließen, die wahrscheinlichstens Spiele sind entweder das 3. WoW-Addon oder das erste Addon zu Diablo 3. Oder wir liegen alle falsch und es handelt sich tatsächlich um ein ganz neues Produkt, wobei ich diese Möglichkeit am unwahrscheinlichstens halte. Warcraft 4 halte ich auch für unwahrscheinlich, da ja SCII in Entwicklung ist und Blizzard somit einen direkten Konkurrenten zu ihrem eigenen Produkt entwickeln würde und das halte ich nicht für sehr sinnvoll :/


----------



## spectrumizer (1. Juli 2008)

Denke mal wenn, dann Warcraft IV. *behaupt*

Irgendein Designer von Blizz meinte doch mal (kA obs Metzen selber war), dass sie wahrscheinlich Warcraft von der Story so fortzsetzen, dass WoW nicht berücksichtigt werden würde.



Shalvak schrieb:


> Warcraft 4 halte ich auch für unwahrscheinlich, da ja SCII in Entwicklung ist und Blizzard somit einen direkten Konkurrenten zu ihrem eigenen Produkt entwickeln würde und das halte ich nicht für sehr sinnvoll :/


Glaub ich nicht. Ich spiele heute noch WCIII: TFT + SC im BNet. Beides waren (und sind immernoch) so geile Spiele, dass man als Strategie-Fan nicht drumrum kommt.


----------



## Flooza (1. Juli 2008)

Shalvak schrieb:


> Also ich persönlich schließe neue Online-Produkte von Seitens Blizzard aus - zu groß die Konkurrenz zu ihrem eigenen Produkt. Ich muss mich meinem Vorredner anschließen, die wahrscheinlichstens Spiele sind entweder das 3. WoW-Addon oder das erste Addon zu Diablo 3. Oder wir liegen alle falsch und es handelt sich tatsächlich um ein ganz neues Produkt, wobei ich diese Möglichkeit am unwahrscheinlichstens halte. Warcraft 4 halte ich auch für unwahrscheinlich, da ja SCII in Entwicklung ist und Blizzard somit einen direkten Konkurrenten zu ihrem eigenen Produkt entwickeln würde und das halte ich nicht für sehr sinnvoll :/



ob nun wc4 oder sc2 gespielt wird...das geld bekommt blizzard so oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (1. Juli 2008)

mal kurz auf wikipedia was nachgeguckt und das gefunden:

 Vivendi Games 

Zu den in Vivendi Games (bis April 2006 Vivendi Universal Games) enthaltenen Spieleentwicklern und Distributoren gehören unter anderem Sierra Entertainment (King's Quest, Space Quest, Leisure Suit Larry, Caesar-Reihe und weitere Aufbaustrategiespiele, wie Pharao und Der Erste Kaiser) und Blizzard Entertainment (Warcraft-Reihe, Diablo, World of Warcraft, Starcraft, *Starcraft Ghost*)



oder hier : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/StarCraft:_Ghost


----------



## Clamev (1. Juli 2008)

> Starcraft Ghost


lolz^^


----------



## -bloodberry- (1. Juli 2008)

Ein neues MMOG.
Da gab es viele Jobausschreibungen für - "Next-Gen MMOG".


----------



## Flooza (1. Juli 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Ein neues MMOG.
> Da gab es viele Jobausschreibungen für - "Next-Gen MMOG".




ich les das auch öfters, aber was meinen die denn mit next generation mmopg? was revelutionäres? was wäre denn so anders im verlgeich zu den jetzigen spielen ?


----------



## Deathstyle (1. Juli 2008)

Next Gen bedeutet lediglich das, was wir heute an Games bekommen. Next Gen bedeutet zur Zeit soviel wie einsteigerfreundlich, fordernd und mit massig Content. Oft verwechselt mit MMORPGs - Diese sind zwar ebenfalls sogenannte Next Gen-MMOs aber dieser Begriff umfasst zusätzlich alle anderen online Spielbaren Titel; z. B. Battlefield2, Counter Strike, WC3 TfT uvm.

Vielleicht bringen sie ja ein DotA-System raus, das wär mal cool! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aico (1. Juli 2008)

OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY schrieb:


> mal kurz auf wikipedia was nachgeguckt und das gefunden:
> 
> Vivendi Games
> 
> ...




Du hast schon mitbekommen, dass Starcraft Ghost in die Tonne gestampft wurde? Es wurde nicht so wie Blizzard es sich vorstellte. Das Projekt wurde eingestellt.


----------



## Hinack (1. Juli 2008)

OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY schrieb:


> mal kurz auf wikipedia was nachgeguckt und das gefunden:
> 
> Vivendi Games
> 
> ...



Sollte Starcraft ghost nich schon vor jahren rauskommen?? un wurde dann eingestellt?


----------



## Nelia (1. Juli 2008)

Viele denken das Next-Gen auch gleichzeitig IMBA Grafik sein muss ^^.


----------



## Glaucos (1. Juli 2008)

Ich bin der Meinung dass es um Starcraft Online (MMORPG) ähnlichen Titel geht die auf NextGen Gaming basiert (bessere Grafik, bessere KI, und platformunabhängigkeit). Die Stellenausschreibungen seitens Blizzard waren deutlich dass es um MMORPG Grafiker, programierer gesucht werden für die Neuere Gaming Technologie.

@ Flooza
Wow Game -Engine ist die gleiche Engine die bei Warcraft 3 war aber überarbeitet so viel dass es da nichts mehr zu machen ist. NextGen Engine und Technologien (Steep Paralax mapping, 10bit layering, Reliev mapping, procedurale animation, DX10+, Physics, Advanced KI) sind die Tools der heutihge Generation (Crysis, Age of Conan, Starcraft 2 und sogar Diablo 3 etc etc.)

WoW 2 schließt Blizzard selbst aus was auch verständlich ist. Siehe Everquest und everquest 2 ... gar nicht gut.

Addons zu betrachten als geheimprojekt finde ich für äusserst unwahrscheinlich weil wo WoW rauskamm die haben versprochen dass es Erweirungs Addons geben wird ..genau so wie erweiterung für SC oder Diablo..Erweiterungen sind heut zu Tage eine Selbsverständlichkeit um davon soo ein großes "Geheim-Tour" zu machen.

My 2 speculativ cents 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Glaucos


----------



## MadRedCap (1. Juli 2008)

Wenn die von Geheimprojekt sprechen, kann es sich kaum um Starcraft Ghosts handeln, dass wurde soweit ich weiss immerhin schon oft genug angekündigt und wieder verschoben, bis man die Entwicklung eingefroren hat. 
Das die an einem Projekt arbeiten, heisst aber auch nicht zwangsläufig, dass es die drei Blizzard-Schienen (Starcraft, Warcraft, Diablo) fahren muss. Ich für meinen Teil würde mir endlich sehnlichst etwas komplett neues von Blizzard wünschen, und da bin ich, denke ich, nicht der einzige. 


so far...


----------



## Geige (1. Juli 2008)

ich hoffe auf ein next gen mmorpg
vl world of starcraft?!


----------



## Deathstyle (1. Juli 2008)

@ Nelia, du hasts verstanden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Genau deswegen hab ich noch CS und WC3 mit aufgezählt. 

Aja zum Geheimprojekt - ich finds nett, da es zur Zeit nur ein Projekt ist, gehe ich davon aus das die ersten Ideen für WC4 gesammelt werden.


----------



## Nelia (1. Juli 2008)

HeHe, ich könnte mir denken das es ein Starcraft Online werden könnte. Ich bezweifle das sie nach WOW noch ein MMO im Warcraft Universum rausbringen.


----------



## Qwalle (1. Juli 2008)

OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY schrieb:


> mal kurz auf wikipedia was nachgeguckt und das gefunden:
> 
> Vivendi Games
> 
> ...




Leisure Suit Larry ONLINE !

Hahahahah  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (1. Juli 2008)

Rock n' Roll Racing 2!!


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Juli 2008)

das is das WoW addon mit dem man dann den Guitar Hero Controller hernehmen kann.


YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAA


----------



## Qwalle (1. Juli 2008)

ich könnte mich immer noch über leisure suit larry online krank lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der gedanke an das spielprinzip ^^
und die große frage:

WIRD ES AUCH WEIBLICHE CHARS GEBEN ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oh man ^^


----------



## Gotar (1. Juli 2008)

mhh, ich denke es könnte ein StarCraft MMO werden, oder vieleicht Lost Vikings Online? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qwalle (1. Juli 2008)

Gotar schrieb:


> ... oder vieleicht Lost Vikings Online?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hahaha ^^
aber bitte in der ori-grafik oder so, wie bei ragnarök 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nelia (1. Juli 2008)

Wisst ihr schon das neueste?. Der Patch zu Kanes Rache wird am Freitag endlich kommen. JuHu ^^. Weiter im Thema. x)


----------



## djmayman (1. Juli 2008)

ich weis jetzt nicht obs schon wer geschrieben hat, aber es hies doch immer das sie an nem nextgen mmo arbeiten. und D3 ist ja kein mmo


----------



## CastorTroy (1. Juli 2008)

Mit ziemlicher Sicherheit wird es ein Starcraft MMO werden. 

Gründe:
Auch wenn WoW gut läuft, so langsam kommt auch WoW an die altersgrenze ran. Diese Grenze liegt bei etwa 5 Jahren. Wenn man bedenkt WoW ist jetzt etwas mehr als 3 Jahre draussen und bedenkt wie lange Blizzard braucht um Spiele von einer Ankündigung zu einer Marktreife zu bringen, wäre es theoretisch möglich das sowas auf der nächsten Hausmesse angekündigt wird. WWI 2008 war Diablo3, Blizzcon 2008 (oder aber WWI 2009! siehe Analytenbericht, da taucht in einem Absatz eine Ankündigung eines StarCraft MMOs für 2009 auf) wird wohl auch ein StarCraft MMO angekündigt. Auch die anspielung von Samwise Didier und die Stellenausschreibungen Seitens Blizzard deuten stark darauf hin.
Ein Diablo MMO scheidet in meinen Augen aus, da Diablo eigentlich ein Singleplayer Hack'n Slay ist in einem MMO käme kaum ein Diablo-Feeling auf. Ausserdem ist ja erst Diablo 3 angekündigt worden.
WarCraft IV halte ich für eher unwahrscheinlich, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das sie in die Warcraft Reihe einen Storybruch, bzw Split bringen wollen. Hinweis darauf ist meiner Meinung , das man in den Höhlen der Zeit mit Wrath eine WC III Mission nachspielen kann. Ich denke es wird erst wieder WarCraft Strategiespiele geben wenn WoW beendet ist.
Auch die frage von Samwise Didier (''How many of you would like to play a StarCraft MMO?'') in der Abschlusszeremonie der WWI is ein kleiner Hinweis.

Quellen gibts hier:

Quelle 1: Didier
Quelle 2: Analytenbericht


----------



## Crosis (1. Juli 2008)

ich glaub eigentlich nicht das blizzard an WC4 arbeiten wird. bisher baute die story immer auf dem vorteiler auf und jetzt müssten sie ja auf die story von WoW bzw  die story wenn WoW zuende ist drauf stützen. und nebenbei wurde der WC schreiber ja entlassen(hört man zumindest oft genug in WoW^^) und daher würde ein spiel in dem universum nicht die erwartungen des WC-Freaks erfüllen, man siehts ja an WoW wie schlecht das gemacht wurde mit BC.

ich denke auchnicht das etwas wie diablo in den nächsten 10,20jahren als mmo tauglich wäre dafür gibts viel zuwenig charmöglichkeiten wenn sie mit diablo3 nicht gleich über 10charklassen machen.

ich glaub eher an ein neues spiel was evtl sogar eher in richtung egoshooter gehen wird, daher starcraft: ghost halte ich garnicht für so unwarscheinlich nur müsste blizzard halt die storyline an SC2 anpassen.


----------



## Xidoni (1. Juli 2008)

Also ich Tipp auch mal auf ein next Gen Mmorpg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich sag nicht WoW2 :-P

Aber was Könnte es sein? 
Gehen wir mal ein bisschen Chronologisch vor so ab 2000

2000 ->> D2
2001 ->> D2 LoD Addon
2002 ->> WC3 (Bin mir aber jetzt nicht sicher)
2003 ->> WC3 Frozen Throne
2004 /2005  WoW
2006 ->> Nada nix null
2007 ->> WoW BC
Das jetzt mal alles Spekulation
2008 ->> Starcraft2 (Mit Was Glück)
2009 ->> WoW WotLK / (SC2 Addon???)
2010 ->> Diablo3
Also wäre vielleicht 2011 Das Jahr für das neue MMORPG von Blizzard und was würde so bei er Liste Möglich sein ????

Tusch---- Tatatata-----Applaus
2011 ->> Worlds of Starcraft  (Alternativ könnte auch Planets of Starcraft heißen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also Könnte natürlich auch was Ganz was Neues sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wer weis schon was die Bei Blizzard sich schon so überlegen.
Vieleicht übernimmt Blizz ja auch mal was Von Sirra  den Sirra Hatte damsla auch das Addon zu Diablo1 Gemacht.

Also Vertreiben wir uns mal die Zeit mit ein paar Spekulationen.

[Edit]



> ich denke auchnicht das etwas wie diablo in den nächsten 10,20jahren als mmo tauglich wäre dafür gibts viel zuwenig charmöglichkeiten wenn sie mit diablo3 nicht gleich über 10charklassen machen.



Man sagt ja das die nur 5 Chars machen wollen aber würde auch mehr Wollen
In D2 Gabs ja 5 Am anfang und 2 weitere dann mit addon also insgesamt 7 

Würde wenn ich bei Blizz Wäre  da auch mindestens 7 Chars zur Auswahl geben im Hauptspiel
Neben Den jetzt schon Feststehenden  Barbar (den es ja auch schon in D2 Gab) und Hexendoktor, Wär Minimum noch ein Paladin und oder Priester bzw in D1 Addon wars ein Kleriker, Dann noch was wie die Sorcceres Geben (Einer meiner Lieblingschars in D2 (Comeback eines Besseren Frostorbs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hoff)), Amazone, Druide mit neuen Skills wär auch ganz cool Necro mhhh Kommt dann doch ein bissel zu nah an Hexendoc, und dann würde noch die Assasine Fehlen  Schurkenpower für D3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[/Edit]


----------



## Hamstax (1. Juli 2008)

Ich tippe auf

World of Hello Kitty - Wrath of the Whiskas King


----------



## Arcturos (1. Juli 2008)

wooohoo son starcraft online ala privateer oder so^^


----------



## Illaya (1. Juli 2008)

Warcraft 4 klingt ja verlockend, glaub ich aber nicht.
Entweder isses das 3. WoW-Addon.

Nen Starcraft MMO glaub ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht, wäre ja ne Konkurenz zu WoW >.<

Neues Vikings... xD Nein

Vllt Warcraft : Lord of the Clans ^^ (Wer Starcraft mal die Previews gesehen hat weiß was ich meine =D)
oder Starcraft : Ghost ^^


----------



## Arcturos (1. Juli 2008)

naja son starcraft battlefield wär auch was cooles^^


----------



## DerArctic (1. Juli 2008)

Blizzard deckt einen großen Teil des MMO markts ab, das stimmt.
Es gibt aber noch genug andere Leute, denen bestimmte unveränderliche Aspekte nicht gefallen, die Comic-grafik oder das Fantasy genre zum Beispiel.

Da würde sich ein World of Starcraft doch super anbieten^^


----------



## Armandur (1. Juli 2008)

Ein CrossoverMMOG aus Warcraft und Starcraft im Stil von Wing Commander wäre doch was: Star War! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber eigentlich sind wir doch von den bisherigen Szenarios gut gesättigt und versorgt. Etwas komplett neues wäre schön. Wahrscheinlich sind aber sicher die angesprochenen Varianten: WC-IV oder SC-MMORPG.
Wir werden sehen, StarcraftII und DiabloIII werden erstmal gut für die nächsten Jahre (Dekaaaden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) beschäftigen. Hoffentlich traut sich die Konkurrenz, trotz Blizzards Übermacht, noch was im RTS und RPG/H&S-Genre. Abwechslung muss sein! Obwohl meine Hoffnung langsam schwindet, wenn ich nur an Oblivion, Gothic oder Neverwinter Nights denke... Das war die Abwechslung die man als FantasyFan eigentlich gebraucht hätte.


----------



## Apuh (1. Juli 2008)

Vielleicht haben sich Blizzard und LucasArts zusammen getan und bringen Monkey Island Online raus...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (1. Juli 2008)

Mann kann davon ausgehen, das es sich dabei um das nächste MMOG von Blizzard handelt. Vermutlich werden die ersten Details dazu auf der BlizzCon bekannt gegeben. Es wird sich dabei nicht um eines der bekannten Universen wie Starcraft, Warcraft oder Diablo handeln, sondern etwas völlig neues sein. (Angaben spiegeln persönliche Meinung und sind rein spekulativ) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkhunter-Furor (1. Juli 2008)

Die haben doch noch vor kurzen Designer usw. für ein next generation mmo gesucht.Project Hydra?


----------



## zorakh55 (1. Juli 2008)

WOW wird Guitar-Hero kompatibel!!!!!


----------



## zorakh55 (1. Juli 2008)

Darkhunter-Furor schrieb:


> Die haben doch noch vor kurzen Designer usw. für ein next generation mmo gesucht.Project Hydra?


Hydra=d3 so wie ich das mitbekommen habe


----------



## chainsawKiller (1. Juli 2008)

CastorTroy schrieb:


> Auch die frage von Samwise Didier (''How many of you would like to play a StarCraft MMO?'') in der Abschlusszeremonie der WWI is ein kleiner Hinweis.



Sie haben auch nach Lost Vikings Online gefragt ;P
das sagt irgendwie gar nichts aus^^


----------



## Kiluan (1. Juli 2008)

Alarien schrieb:


> WarCraft 4?




Hast dir die Frage selbst beantwortet.

Ein Geheimprojekt wird wohl kaum Diablo 3 oder WoW Addon sein, weils:
1. Beides noch lange nicht fertig ist (2100......)
2. Das ein bischen stumpf als Geheimprojekt zu benennen währe.

SC2 erscheint bald, da werden sie wohl kaum SC3 rausbringen.
Ein MMORPG währe schwachsinn----> Man macht sich nicht selber konkurenz

Ergo: WC4


----------



## Badumsaen (1. Juli 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Rock n' Roll Racing 2!!


Gibt es schon, auf der PS1!  Rock & Roll Racing 2 -  Red Asphalt

Ich fands damals recht geil, meine Kumpels nicht^^


----------



## Favorit (2. Juli 2008)

chainsawKiller schrieb:


> Sie haben auch nach Lost Vikings Online gefragt


hab ich mir auch schon überlegt. wär aber story mäßig bisschen zu konfus, passt einfach nicht wirklich. 
starcraft hingegen bietet sich direkt förmlich an, würde richtig gut was her machen als mmo.
es gibt nüchtern betrachtet nur zwei möglichkeiten: starcraft online oder was vollkommen neus online.
und fakt ist, es wir ein neues mmo von blizzard kommen. ich persönlich glaube nicht das blizzard was neues bringen wird. erstens kostet sowas viel zu viel zeit und arbeit und zweitens wünscht sich die ganze spiele-welt ein starcraft mmo.
für mich steht fest, es wird starcraft-online oder auch world-of-starcraft. wie auch immer, ich kanns kaum erwarten die ersten infos zu bekommen.


----------



## Efgrib (2. Juli 2008)

Shalvak schrieb:


> Also ich persönlich schließe neue Online-Produkte von Seitens Blizzard aus - zu groß die Konkurrenz zu ihrem eigenen Produkt.




setzen. sechs. ein eigenes neues produkt ist NIEMALS konkurrenz. bitte in wirtschaft besser aufpassen.


----------



## Shaadoon (2. Juli 2008)

CastorTroy schrieb:


> Mit ziemlicher Sicherheit wird es ein Starcraft MMO werden.
> 
> Gründe:
> Auch wenn WoW gut läuft, so langsam kommt auch WoW an die altersgrenze ran. Diese Grenze liegt bei etwa 5 Jahren. Wenn man bedenkt WoW ist jetzt etwas mehr als 3 Jahre draussen und bedenkt wie lange Blizzard braucht um Spiele von einer Ankündigung zu einer Marktreife zu bringen, wäre es theoretisch möglich das sowas auf der nächsten Hausmesse angekündigt wird. WWI 2008 war Diablo3, Blizzcon 2008 (oder aber WWI 2009! siehe Analytenbericht, da taucht in einem Absatz eine Ankündigung eines StarCraft MMOs für 2009 auf) wird wohl auch ein StarCraft MMO angekündigt. Auch die anspielung von Samwise Didier und die Stellenausschreibungen Seitens Blizzard deuten stark darauf hin.
> ...



Die Altersgrenze liegt bei 5 Jahren? *hust* Ultima Online *hust* das Spiel hat heute noch Abonnenten um HdRO rum.
Dazu kommt, dass Blizzard mit dem 3. Addon WoW mit ziemlicher Sicherheit eine optionale neue Grafikengine spendieren wird, für die Leute mit besseren PCs - und sie bohren die aktuelle Engine mit WotLK nochmal gewaltig auf.
Die Lebenserwartung eines MMORPGs steht und fällt mit der Motivation, die neue Addons liefern. Und gerade Blizzard weiß, wie man Kunden hält oder neue gewinnt. Der Support, den Blizzard bietet, sucht seines Gleichen. Ein 10 Jahre altes Spiel zu patchen (SC / SC: BW) würde nicht jeder tun.
Und selbst wenn sie die Hälfte der WoW Kunden verlieren, haben sie mit 5 Millionen Abonnenten immer noch mehr als 5x soviel wie andere erfolgreiche MMORPGS.
WoW hat großes Potential ein neues Ultima Online zu werden, was die Lebenserwartung angeht.

Aber trotz allem glaube ich auch, dass es ein "World of Starcraft" wird, aus genannten Gründen. Zumal sich Blizzard ja keine eigene Konkurrenz machen würde. Leute, die von WoW wechseln, bleiben Abonnenten bei Blizzard - und zusätzlich gewinnen sie neue hinzu, die WoW bis jetzt kalt gelassen hat.


----------



## Seek (2. Juli 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Rock n' Roll Racing 2!!



JA das wär mal wieder was ^^
oder Lost Vikins 3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rock ´n Roll Racing und die Lost vikings Spiele  spiel ich ab und zu noch auf der guten alten Snes kiste ^^


----------



## Decker (2. Juli 2008)

Wird wohl das geheime NextGen MMO von Blizzard werden. Ich tippe auf Starcraft Online oder was neues. Das Konkurrenzproblem zu WoW sehe ich garnicht, da dieses geheime Spiel eh nicht vor 2012 erscheinen wird und dann ist WoW schon 7 Jahre alt. Sicher besteht die Gefahr, dass ein paar WoWler abwandern, aber dafür wird man wohl mindestens 3mal soviele neue Spieler damit anlocken.

Warcraft 4 wird in absehbarer Zeit wohl nicht erscheinen, erstens wegen WoW und der Story, zweitens auch deshalb weil Warcraft 3 immer noch sehr gut läuft und durch seine Comicgrafik auch irgendwo zeitlos ist. Im Gegensatz zu D2 oder Starcraft 1 sieht es gut aus und wird auch noch in 5 Jahren gut aussehen. Auf ein Warcraft 4 wird man noch sehr lange warten müssen.


----------

